# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  کتاب کمک درسی حتما بیاید

## mahdi_mi_i

سلام و عرض ادب خدمت دوستان .
من امسال میرم 11 تجربی و الان میخوام برم کتاب کمک اموزشی بخرم که همش تستش خوب باشه هم اموزشش 
من پارسال سیر تا پیاز خریدم اصلا خوب نبود و پشیمونم
حالا نمیخوام اشتباه پارسال بکنم خواشا اونای که استفاده کردید اسمش بگید تا منم برم تهیه کنم 
به جاش براتون دعا میکنم چون کار دیگه ای ازم بر نمیاد 
از خیلیا پرسیدم میگن میکرو خیلی سبز خوبن 
خواشا نظرتون بگید خیلی مهمه برام 
با تشکر .

----------


## _POORYA_

*​اسم درسایی که میخوای کتاب بگیری + سطح درسیتو بگو*

----------


## mahdi_mi_i

کسی نبود کمک کنه ؟

----------


## mahdi_mi_i

> *​اسم درسایی که میخوای کتاب بگیری + سطح درسیتو بگو*


تقریبا همه عموی ها و خصوصی ها _ سطح متوسط

----------


## _POORYA_

> تقریبا همه عموی ها و خصوصی ها _ سطح متوسط


*دقیق نگفتی ولی باشه
ادبیات جامع بخر یا موضوعی ، جامع مثل میکرو عادی و میکرو طلایی گاج و مبحثی هم الگو یا خیلی سبز ، برای هر سطحی مناسبن
عربی هم جامع خیلی سبز بگیر ، خیلی خوبه
دینی هم یا خیلی سبز یا میکرو عادی
زبان اگر ضعیفی سال به سال شهاب اناری بگیر اگر خوبی فقط جامع رو بگیر
ریاضی اگر ضعیفی تخته سیاه اگر خوبی میکرو عادی خیلی قوی هستی الگو
زیست سال به سال میکرو آقای زارع
فیزیک هم یا میکرو یا خیلی سبز اگر  قوی بودی الگو
شیمی هم مبتکران خوبه چون وقت داری
ببین اینا منابع کنکورین و تو داری میری یازدهم تازه ، عمومی هایی که گفتم همه جامع هستن 
**​اگر سال به سال میخوای برای فارسی و دینی نیازی نیست همون جامع ها خوبن، عربی هم سیرتاپیاز بگیر فعلا*

----------


## tiny-ghost

ببین من اینارو میگم خیلی خوبه 
واسه عمومیا میکرو طبقه بندی بخر.
زبان شهاب اناری(خودم نداشتم دوستام داشتن خوب بود) 
فیزیک و شیمی خیلی سبز. 
زیست هم فاگو زیست 
ریاضی هم تخته سیاه

----------


## mahdi_mi_i

> *دقیق نگفتی ولی باشه
> ادبیات جامع بخر یا موضوعی ، جامع مثل میکرو عادی و میکرو طلایی گاج و مبحثی هم الگو یا خیلی سبز ، برای هر سطحی مناسبن
> عربی هم جامع خیلی سبز بگیر ، خیلی خوبه
> دینی هم یا خیلی سبز یا میکرو عادی
> زبان اگر ضعیفی سال به سال شهاب اناری بگیر اگر خوبی فقط جامع رو بگیر
> ریاضی اگر ضعیفی تخته سیاه اگر خوبی میکرو عادی خیلی قوی هستی الگو
> زیست سال به سال میکرو آقای زارع
> فیزیک هم یا میکرو یا خیلی سبز اگر  قوی بودی الگو
> شیمی هم مبتکران خوبه چون وقت داری
> ...


جامعه به نظرم برای تابستان سال دیگه خوبن الان فقط  برای یازدهم 
خیلی ممنون بابت نظرتون  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## mahdi_mi_i

> ببین من اینارو میگم خیلی خوبه 
> واسه عمومیا میکرو طبقه بندی بخر.
> زبان شهاب اناری(خودم نداشتم دوستام داشتن خوب بود) 
> فیزیک و شیمی خیلی سبز. 
> زیست هم فاگو زیست 
> ریاضی هم تخته سیاه


اینا از همه لحاظ خوبن ؟؟ چه تست چه اموزش ؟ 
پارسال یک اشتباه بزرگ کردم امسال دیگه نمیخوام تکرارش کنم 
خیلی ممنون بابت نظرتون :Yahoo (8):

----------


## tiny-ghost

اره کل چیزایی ک بت گفتم درسنامه خوب داره با تست خوب.البته تستاش سخت و عجیب نیست.در حد مفید و متوسطه.ازخوندنش حتما لذت میبری

----------


## mahdi_mi_i

دوستان خواشا همگی نظر بدید این مطالب به جز من خیلیای دیگه از پست هاتون میتونن بهره ببرن

----------


## Mahtab_e

من که رشته ‌ام ریاضی بود تو درسای تخصصی زیاد نمیتونم کمک کنم، برای عمومی ها همه رو خیلی سبز پایه و دوازدهم (دو جلده) خریدم.
از زبان و عربی خیلی راضی نبودم تست های خوبی داشت ولی درسنامه خیلی زیاده گویی کردا بود. نکته خارج کتاب خیلی زیاد بود ادمو گیج می‌کرد. ولی با این حال خیلی هم بد نبود من فقط درسنامه اش رو مخم بود، تست و پاسخ خوبی داشت. 
به نظرم اگه زبانت خوبه یه کتاب جمع بندی میتونه کمکت کنه . اصولا کتابای جمع بندی نکته  های اضافه بقیه کتابا ها رو ندارند. (به جز جمعبندی زبان مهر و ماه که پر غلط هستش ://)

یه چیز مهم دیگه که من هر کنکوری رو ببینم میگم بهش سایت آلا هستش،
alaatv.com 
هم ویدیو رایگان داره هم برای بعضیاش باید هزینه کنی(قیمتاش مناسبه) من خودم هیچ کلاسی نرفته‌ام،  ریاضی رو ۴۵ درصد و شیمی (از بعد عید شروع کردم) ۳۰ درصد زدم با همین ویدیو ها

----------


## amoehsan

سلام چون خودم با مدرسه جور نبودم خودم میخوندم و این منابع جوریه که میتونی خوداموز پیش بری در ضمن منابع رو به ترتیب اولویت میگم برات.درضمن رشتم ریاضیه و دروس مشترک رو اسم میبرم.
فیزیک:خیلی سبز.آبی کانون.نشرالگو.سه سطحی
شیمی:مبتکران.خیلی سبز.سه سطحی
ادبیات:خیلی سبز یازدهم.موضوعی های الگو برای تست.ارایه و دستور سبطی(نشر دریافت) برای اموزش
عربی:خیلی سبز
دینی:خیلی سبز
زبان:مبتکران

----------


## mahdi_mi_i

> من که رشته ‌ام ریاضی بود تو درسای تخصصی زیاد نمیتونم کمک کنم، برای عمومی ها همه رو خیلی سبز پایه و دوازدهم (دو جلده) خریدم.
> از زبان و عربی خیلی راضی نبودم تست های خوبی داشت ولی درسنامه خیلی زیاده گویی کردا بود. نکته خارج کتاب خیلی زیاد بود ادمو گیج می‌کرد. ولی با این حال خیلی هم بد نبود من فقط درسنامه اش رو مخم بود، تست و پاسخ خوبی داشت. 
> به نظرم اگه زبانت خوبه یه کتاب جمع بندی میتونه کمکت کنه . اصولا کتابای جمع بندی نکته  های اضافه بقیه کتابا ها رو ندارند. (به جز جمعبندی زبان مهر و ماه که پر غلط هستش ://)
> 
> یه چیز مهم دیگه که من هر کنکوری رو ببینم میگم بهش سایت آلا هستش،
> alaatv.com 
> هم ویدیو رایگان داره هم برای بعضیاش باید هزینه کنی(قیمتاش مناسبه) من خودم هیچ کلاسی نرفته‌ام،  ریاضی رو ۴۵ درصد و شیمی (از بعد عید شروع کردم) ۳۰ درصد زدم با همین ویدیو ها


با سلام و عرض تشکر بابت نظرتون 
_ نه زبانم زیاد خوب نیست 
_ پارسال از الا استفاده میکردم ولی زیا دراضی نیستم حتی در حد مدرسه هم به نظرم خوب جواب نمیداد حتی بعضی درساش اصلا به درد نمیخورد < و خیلی قسمتاش زیاد بود جوری بود خسته میشدم واقعا "به نظرم زیاد انجمن خوبی نیست

----------


## mahdi_mi_i

> سلام چون خودم با مدرسه جور نبودم خودم میخوندم و این منابع جوریه که میتونی خوداموز پیش بری در ضمن منابع رو به ترتیب اولویت میگم برات.درضمن رشتم ریاضیه و دروس مشترک رو اسم میبرم.
> فیزیک:خیلی سبز.آبی کانون.نشرالگو.سه سطحی
> شیمی:مبتکران.خیلی سبز.سه سطحی
> ادبیات:خیلی سبز یازدهم.موضوعی های الگو برای تست.ارایه و دستور سبطی(نشر دریافت) برای اموزش
> عربی:خیلی سبز
> دینی:خیلی سبز
> زبان:مبتکران


تشکر بابت نظرتون  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Mahtab_e

> با سلام و عرض تشکر بابت نظرتون 
> _ نه زبانم زیاد خوب نیست 
> _ پارسال از الا استفاده میکردم ولی زیا دراضی نیستم حتی در حد مدرسه هم به نظرم خوب جواب نمیداد حتی بعضی درساش اصلا به درد نمیخورد < و خیلی قسمتاش زیاد بود جوری بود خسته میشدم واقعا "به نظرم زیاد انجمن خوبی نیست



خواهش
به هر حال الا خوب بود واسه من، کلا مدرسه گوش نمیدادم پشتم گرم بود به اون :Yahoo (20): 
موفق باشی

----------

